
All the Ways You Can Dispose of a Dead Body - smb111
https://lifehacker.com/here-are-all-the-ways-you-can-dispose-of-a-dead-body-1836055910?rev=1562106963868
======
lecarore
Title feels clickbaity, this is about your options for your own body

~~~
nmc
Title feels clickbaity because it is missing "(Legally)" between "Can" and
"Dispose"

dang (admin) or lecarore (submitter) could you please edit?

